# Ňák si to už přeber



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc.
Kontext: Nějaké chlapi našli v lesu holku a zajali ji. Ted ji prodávají vojakům, kteří chtějí s ní spát. Ted mluvějí s klukem.

- Tu sme sebrali po cestě, povídá jizvatec. Voni vojáci našli nějakou holčičí schovku, ale tahle jim zdrhla. Tak sme ji zachránili.
- Zachránili, no? povídám já.
-   Ňák si to už přeber, kuku. Ted už musíme zůstat s kolonou.

Co to znamená?

Děkuju moc


----------



## K.u.r.t

Nějak si to už přeber, kluku. = nech si to projít hlavou / přemýšlej o tom


----------



## winpoj

Já bych tomu v tomhle případě rozuměl spíš jako "Mysli si o tom, co chceš" nebo "Nějak se s tím vyrovnej". Jizvatec vypravěče určitě nevyzývá k přemýšlení. Vypravěč si takhle "záchranu" nepředstavuje, ale jizvatec mu nehodlá nic vysvětlovat.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc... čekam když je to možný na další názory...


----------



## Jana337

winpoj said:


> Já bych tomu v tomhle případě rozuměl spíš jako "Mysli si o tom, co chceš" nebo "Nějak se s tím vyrovnej". Jizvatec vypravěče určitě nevyzývá k přemýšlení. Vypravěč si takhle "záchranu" nepředstavuje, ale jizvatec mu nehodlá nic vysvětlovat.


Vidím to taky tak.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc...


----------

